# What state allows you to get a title to tractor?



## finland

Hello!

Please advice, is there ANY STATE IN US where I would be able to get a TITLE to a tractor?


I quess farm tractors are not titled anywhere, but would it be possible to get a title for a construction or some other type of tractor in some state...? -I have heard rumours that Tennessee or Louisiana might possibly be such states...? Please let me know if anyone knows for real...


The reason for this such a weird question is that I want to registrate my vintage 1930 Ford model A as a tractor...this would allow my son to drive it while he is too Youg to drive a car.


----------



## Country Boy

Not sure about titling it, but I do know that in Wisconsin you can drive a tractor on the road under the age of 16 if you have completed a tractor safety course (there is an age cutoff, though I don't remember what it is). We are more of a rural state, though. I don't know if that would fly in LA!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## wjjones

Not sure about a title i will try to find out, but the last i heard in Tn you dont have to have any kind of License to drive a tractor. Welcome to the Forum!..


----------



## wjjones

Regular (Class D) License Here is one link of info scroll down to the one you need, still searching for the other. I am not sure if you can classify an antique truck as a farm tractor?? You however may be able to apply for a hardship license that would allow him to drive to certain places or under certain conditions only.


----------



## Upper5Percent

finland said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please advice, is there ANY STATE IN US where I would be able to get a TITLE to a tractor?
> 
> 
> I quess farm tractors are not titled anywhere, but would it be possible to get a title for a construction or some other type of tractor in some state...? -I have heard rumours that Tennessee or Louisiana might possibly be such states...? Please let me know if anyone knows for real...
> 
> 
> The reason for this such a weird question is that I want to registrate my vintage 1930 Ford model A as a tractor...this would allow my son to drive it while he is too Youg to drive a car.


Don't bother...
The federal rules generally ban employment of minors in work with dangerous machinery, with hazardous substances, or in dangerous work settings. 

*They specifically prohibit the following for children under age 16:*

* *Operating tractors over 20 PTO horsepower, or connecting/disconnecting implements to/from such tractors.*
* Operating or assisting to operate most heavy equipment (e.g., corn picker, combine, hay mower or baler, auger conveyor, fork lift, power saw).
* Working in a yard, pen, or stall occupied by specified male animals used for breeding or female animals with newborn offspring.
* Felling, bucking, skidding, loading, or unloading timber with butt diameter of more than 6 inches.
* Working on a ladder or scaffold higher than 20 feet.
* *Driving a vehicle transporting passengers, or riding on a tractor as a passenger or helper.*
* Working inside a manure pit or certain commodity storage units under specified conditions.
* Handling pesticides of toxicity category 1 or 2.
* Handling dynamite or other blasting agents.
* Transporting or handling anhydrous ammonia. 

*California rules also prohibit minors under age 16 from servicing machinery, working in close proximity to moving machinery, or performing tasks that cause dust in hazardous quantities.* State law now bars minors under 12 not only from working in but also from accompanying parents (guardians) employed in a job that has been declared hazardous for minors under 16 or in an agricultural zone of danger - on or about moving equipment, around unprotected chemicals, and around unprotected water hazards.

California Toughens Child Labor Law


----------



## wjjones

I know you may not be happy about this idea but have you checked into a motorcycle license? How old is your son?


----------



## finland

Hello! Thank You for replies, but the idea got lost from the tracks.. the issue here is only to get a vintage automobile to be titled as a tractor...I know it was done back in the early days, but how can it be done in 2011...? 


I´m exporting a 1930 Ford model A -automobile to Finland (located in europe) and if the title says "tractor" my 15 yr. old son will be able to drive it. (It must be titled as a tractor in USA, it will not be easy to tile it as a tractor in here).

Here in Finland he will be allowed just to drive a tractor, of ourse minors at age of 15 are not allowed to work with anything. 
Actually it is quite common for kids who live in rural areas to cruise around just for fun with the tractors, is is OK by cops and even by insurance companies...(top speed is limited to 25mph in here too...).

So, please let me know if there is a state where I can apply a Title for a tractor.

I did some research in DMV and It seems I will not be able to title it as a "farm truck tractor" since they need to have GWVR of 10 000lbs. (Model A -Ford is very light vehicle...about 2000lbs).

How about a "implement of husbandry" for highway operation, in exess of 25 miles from point of origin or operator not a farmer or farm employee.. -How do I apply a title for that kind of tractor?


Thank You again!
BR: FINLAND


----------



## Upper5Percent

finland said:


> Hello! Thank You for replies, but the idea got lost from the tracks.. the issue here is only to get a vintage automobile to be titled as a tractor...I know it was done back in the early days, but how can it be done in 2011...?
> 
> 
> I´m exporting a 1930 Ford model A -automobile to Finland (located in europe) and if the title says "tractor" my 15 yr. old son will be able to drive it. (It must be titled as a tractor in USA, it will not be easy to tile it as a tractor in here).
> 
> Here in Finland he will be allowed just to drive a tractor, of ourse minors at age of 15 are not allowed to work with anything.
> Actually it is quite common for kids who live in rural areas to cruise around just for fun with the tractors, is is OK by cops and even by insurance companies...(top speed is limited to 25mph in here too...).
> 
> So, please let me know if there is a state where I can apply a Title for a tractor.
> 
> I did some research in DMV and It seems I will not be able to title it as a "farm truck tractor" since they need to have GWVR of 10 000lbs. (Model A -Ford is very light vehicle...about 2000lbs).
> 
> How about a "implement of husbandry" for highway operation, in exess of 25 miles from point of origin or operator not a farmer or farm employee.. -How do I apply a title for that kind of tractor?
> 
> 
> Thank You again!
> BR: FINLAND




A 1930 Model A will exceed 25 mph limit, there it CAN NOT BE LICENSED AS A TRACTOR in the US...tell him to wait a year and then he can drive legitimately...either that or just go out and buy him a legitimate tractor...

The truck tractor you are referring to is a ROAD TRACTOR that hauls semi-trailers for grain, hay, et cetera


----------



## wjjones

PaulChristenson said:


> A 1930 Model A will exceed 25 mph limit, there it CAN NOT BE LICENSED AS A TRACTOR in the US...tell him to wait a year and then he can drive legitimately...either that or just go out and buy him a legitimate tractor...
> 
> The truck tractor you are referring to is a ROAD TRACTOR that hauls semi-trailers for grain, hay, et cetera



Yep about all he can get at 15 is a learners permit.. the Model A here in the states would be considered an antique auto.. which he would have to be 16 to drive..


----------



## Panelman55

I was told when I was shopping for a tractor, In Georgia it had to be 50HP or larger for a title. I don't remember who told me that. 


Panelman55


----------



## Country Boy

PaulChristenson said:


> Don't bother...
> The federal rules generally ban employment of minors in work with dangerous machinery, with hazardous substances, or in dangerous work settings.
> 
> *They specifically prohibit the following for children under age 16:*
> 
> * *Operating tractors over 20 PTO horsepower, or connecting/disconnecting implements to/from such tractors.*
> * Operating or assisting to operate most heavy equipment (e.g., corn picker, combine, hay mower or baler, auger conveyor, fork lift, power saw).
> * Working in a yard, pen, or stall occupied by specified male animals used for breeding or female animals with newborn offspring.
> * Felling, bucking, skidding, loading, or unloading timber with butt diameter of more than 6 inches.
> * Working on a ladder or scaffold higher than 20 feet.
> * *Driving a vehicle transporting passengers, or riding on a tractor as a passenger or helper.*
> * Working inside a manure pit or certain commodity storage units under specified conditions.
> * Handling pesticides of toxicity category 1 or 2.
> * Handling dynamite or other blasting agents.
> * Transporting or handling anhydrous ammonia.
> 
> *California rules also prohibit minors under age 16 from servicing machinery, working in close proximity to moving machinery, or performing tasks that cause dust in hazardous quantities.* State law now bars minors under 12 not only from working in but also from accompanying parents (guardians) employed in a job that has been declared hazardous for minors under 16 or in an agricultural zone of danger - on or about moving equipment, around unprotected chemicals, and around unprotected water hazards.
> 
> California Toughens Child Labor Law



:lmao: Do they honestly think that folks are going to obey these laws? Whoever wrote them doesn't know jack about farming. I was driving tractor in the first grade (when I could reach the pedals) and milking cows and handling "dangerous machinery" even before that. Around here you have young kids driving tractor, cutting hay, chopping, etc. Its a simple fact of life of growing up on a farm. All of my sisters and I were put to work as soon as we could lift a pitch fork or carry a milk machine. A little bit of common sense prevents most of the problems these laws are trying to cover.


----------



## Mickey

Think we might be loosing focus on the intent of the question. Finland want to title, license what appears to be a road worthy Model A as a tractor so his son in Finland can drive it without a drivers license. I think the question becomes, do you believe any state would license, title, a auto as a tractor, especially if there is no visible signs of it being able to function as one? I have serious doubts.


----------

